# Natural terrariums for Morelia genus



## Mick_Allen (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi friends, is someone here interested in creating natural/biotope terrariums for Morelia? Including live plants, trunks, rocks... I have small mcdowelli, metcalfei, bredli, harrisoni a diamond and I would like to prepare something like "copies" of their natural habitat. I have good idea about appearance, but I also see a lot of technical problems... So, is here someone who could help me? Thank you. Mick.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 14, 2020)

I am uncertain as to exactly what you are referring to by a “natural /biotope terrarium”. Are you referring to a naturalistic landscaped enclosure that mimics the specific habitat of each species? Or are you trying to include plants that are similar to those found in these habitats. Do you intend to try using living plants? If the answer to the last question is yes, have you any experience in growing plants indoors?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 14, 2020)

Unless you want to set up a very large outdoor thing, I'd suggest not doing it. In an indoor enclosure the best you'll manage is a nonsensical pseudonatural enclosure (there's no way you're going to actually replicate their ecosystem in a small enclosure) and for something like a Carpet Python it's very difficult to do even that without it being dangerous for the snake (particularly with dangerously high humidity and bacteria levels). You can't replicate things like wind constantly refreshing air in humid environments or the hollow of a tree which draws moisture through the roots and releases it through the leaves, a log which rots at the bottom and is cool below while simultaneously scorching hot on top in the sun, the stream it swims across or the canopy it climbs up to, and I'm barely scratching the surface. It's entirely possible and very easy to keep them happier in a box indoors than they are in the wild, but to replicate nature, that's basically impossible indoors unless you want to dedicate a large room and go absolutely all out.


----------

